# [Hardware] CPU faible consommation

## Poussin

Salut salut,

Je suis actuellement à la recherche d'un nouveau portable sur lequel je voudrai bien entendu installer ma distro préférée.

J'ai un budget assez faible (850 max je dirais) et je vois pas mal de choses notamment l'asus UL50AT équipé d'un processeur core 2 duo SU7300 à basse conso (ils annoncent genre 12h d'autonomie!). Mais voilà, on me dit que ce processeur est basse conso MAIS performant. C'est un grand mot je trouve. Il est cadensé à 1.3 ghz, mais c'est vrai que de plus en plus, c'est à ce demander si les ghz (ah le bon vieux temps... la course aux Mhz...) a encore un sens. Je n'ai pas trop envie de passer 6 mois à compiler mes petits package. Quelqu'un a-t-il un retour d'expérience quelconque avec ce type de CPU? En comparaison à mon vieux Centrino 1.7Ghz par exemple  :Wink: 

Ce qui me fait un peu peur aussi, c'est la capacité de la bête pour la video. ils annoncent un chip intel x4500HD mais j'ai peur que ce "HD" soit marketing et qu'il ne puisse jouer un rôle de lecteur video convaincant. Votre avis? (pourtant équipé une ecran LED 15.6 1366x768, ce serait dommange (ps: c'est encore une sale nouvelle taille ça... pas top pour travailler...(moi qui aime que mes fichiers sources ne depassent pas 80 caractères...)))

Enfin voilà, si vous avez des avis/retour d'expérience, je suis preneur

Bonne soirée ^^

----------

## El_Goretto

Regarde sur Anandtech, ils ont fait beaucoup de benchs des CPU CULV.

De mon expérience perso, j'ai eu à jongler avec un budget moindre qui m'a fait tomber sur un celeron 743 (monocore, 1.3GHz) , et c'est déjà le jour et la nuit (par rapport à un Atom N330). Pour la compilation, je n'ai pas fait (une bubuntu, c'était pas pour moi  :Smile: ), mais pour le reste c'est nickel côté bureautique/réactivité/compiz/maman et surtout la lecture de video HD (testé sur du 720p sûr, 1080p, me rappelle plus, mais je crois que oui aussi). C'est du 4500 pas HD je crois la puce que j'ai testée.

Alors bon, si on passe d'un celeron à un core 2 duo, là, je ne me ferais pas de bile à ta place... Moi je suis fan des CULV.

----------

## Poussin

Merci beaucoup pour ces info. Je vais encore glaner un peu, mais tu me rassures. J'espère que je n'aurais pas trop de soucis à la compilation ^^ (si si je veux ma gentoo :p) ni de soucis avec le chip graphique intel

Des que j'ai acheté et installé la bête, je dis quoi :p

----------

## Poussin

Portable installé! J'en suis assez content.

Je ne sais pas encore combien de temps tient la batterie sous gentoo, mais sous windows c'est assez impressionnant: plus de 10h.

Je viens de finir l'install de gentoo et c'est assez efficace en fait:

```

genlop gcc -t

 * sys-devel/gcc

     Sun Mar  7 22:21:01 2010 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4

       merge time: 36 minutes and 57 seconds.

```

En sachant que mon amd64 X2 4400+ a pris 39 minutes 40 (ok faut voir les options, toussa... mais bon)

Evidemment, je ne lui ai encore rien demandé de hautement graphique  :Smile: 

----------

## debotux

Tiens, je suis en train de regarder ce modèle justement !

Tu pourrais nous faire un retour rapide sur la compatiblité matériel, genre wifi, bluetooth, mise en veille, etc... ?

Merci

++'ll

----------

## Poussin

Pour l'instant j'en suis très content. Très silencieux (en comparaison du brillant et très chaud A6V que j'avais précédemment), la batterie tient très longtemps (merci l'ecran LED, le proco bien sur, et le chip graphic intel).

Au niveau autonomie, justement, il faut avouer que sous windows 7, c'est vachement plus performant. Je tiens sans problème plus de 10h pour du travail de bureautique/programmation/relativement peu de compilation. Par contre, sous gentoo, je divise ce temps par 2 facilement! C'est vrai que je n'ai jamais trop regardé toutes les possibilités de gestion d'énergie, je me suis contenté de mettre le proco en conservative (voir en powersave). Pour info, sous windows, je suis en Entertainment mode (un mode des soft d'Asus).

Niveau compatibilité, jusque là, aucun problème ni avec la carte ethernet ni avec la carte wifi, mais j'avais lu un truc comme quoi cette carte nécessitait un kernel >= 2.6.32 donc j'ai unmask celui là:

```
uname -r

2.6.32-gentoo-r7
```

Le bluetooth, pas encore regardé (bien qu'il s'agissait d'un critère de choix pour cette machine)

Au programme "quand j'aurais le temps":

Bluetooth (particulièrement le HID)

Le touchpad (enfin comprendre comment ça fonctionne avec evdev... j'aimerais pouvoir le desactiver (par exemple quand j'ai une autre souris branchée) et gerer le multitouch (il fait le 3 points sur win, je ne sais pas si c'est soft ou hardware)

Wifi: tester les autres mode que le mode Managed

Mais bon... ce ne sera pas pour tout de suite ^^ (enfin si tu as des infos (récentes) sur un de ces sujets, je reste preneur  :Wink:  )

----------

## debotux

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Pour l'instant j'en suis très content. Très silencieux (en comparaison du brillant et très chaud A6V que j'avais précédemment), la batterie tient très longtemps (merci l'ecran LED, le proco bien sur, et le chip graphic intel).

 Le silence, hummm... c'est déja un très bon point !

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Au niveau autonomie, justement, il faut avouer que sous windows 7, c'est vachement plus performant. Je tiens sans problème plus de 10h pour du travail de bureautique/programmation/relativement peu de compilation. Par contre, sous gentoo, je divise ce temps par 2 facilement! C'est vrai que je n'ai jamais trop regardé toutes les possibilités de gestion d'énergie, je me suis contenté de mettre le proco en conservative (voir en powersave). Pour info, sous windows, je suis en Entertainment mode (un mode des soft d'Asus).

 Ça par contre, ça me plait moins, mais comme tu dis ne pas t'êtres trop penché sur le problème, doit surement y avoir moyen d'améliorer ça !

Tu n'as pas testé la mise en veille et l'hibernation par hazard ?

Bon, je crois que je vais en parler à madame debotux ce soir et si c'est ok, il sera miens !

Merci pour les infos.

++'ll

----------

## El_Goretto

Il n'y a pas que le frequency scaling dans la vie, même au contraire, c'est même anecdotique (cf un super article anandtech que je vous laisserai chercher, section IT, article sur l'aspect électrique des datacenters).

Pensez à regarder les drivers aussi, parce que si je ne me goure pas, certaines fonctions d'économie d'énergie sont parfois défectueuses (genre dans les drivers de base wifi intel d'une distro très connue de base débian). Du coup, faut ruser pour avoir une version plus récente. Il y a peut être des ruses à activer pour les Asus. Sur le modèle que j'avais mis en lien, il faut un driver spécial pour piloter le ventilo CPU sans quoi il est à fond en permanence, par exemple.

Et pensez à vous composer un système pensé pour l'autonomie, dans le cas où c'est primordial. Genre laissez compiz et les widgets kde kikoolol de côté  :Smile: 

----------

## debotux

Je l'ai entre les mains depuis hier soir, mais pas encore eu le tps de mettre Gentoo dessus car je suis pas chez moi. Pour l'installation, je pense que je compilerais sur mon i7, ça ira plus vite !

----------

## Poussin

Il y a de fortes chances, même si je suis impressionné par ce que peut faire cette petite chose (faut dire que je n'ai que des vieux coucou sous la main  :Wink:  )

Je suis intéressé par ton retour d'expérience également.  Perso, je peine un peu pour le touchpad. Il va bien, mais j'aimerais le désactiver ^^. 

Enfin, quand tu as fini d'installer les packages de base, on peut de faire un petit topic de recap ou que sais-je :p

----------

## debotux

Oui, on pourra écrire une petite bafouille là-dessus dans le wiki ! Je te tiendrais au courrant dés que l'installation sera en route.

Pour désactivéle touchpad, Fn+F9 mais sur windows, pourlinux, aucune idée pour le moment...

++'ll

----------

## Biloute

Tes problèmes de faibles autonomie peuvent être résolu en compilant un kernel avec les options qui vont bien.

Le powersave ou conservative ne sont pas aussi économique que l'on pourrait le croire ondemand est mieux.

As-tu activé le hpet?

Sinon il existe l'apli powertop, ça check ton kernel puis ça te donne des conseils pour réduire la consommation d'énergie. Powertop commence à dater (en 2007) mais il y a encore pas mal de bonne astuces.

----------

